# Keeping A Notebook While Playing New Leaf?



## Bambi (Jan 25, 2013)

Does anyone here keep a notebook while they play AC? Either in GC, WW, CF or NL?

There are so many things you could keep a notebook for like when animals drop hints at what they want for Christmas. Or when you buy clothes knowing what "style" they are.

Or

Do you just play the game randomly without taking notes as you play??

I'm thinking I might start taking notes when I get NL.


----------



## JellyBeary (Jan 25, 2013)

I probably will too


----------



## azurill (Jan 25, 2013)

I will be taking noted this time, for Christmas so you give the right gift, once I start working at the cafe so I can give the right coffee. I will be writing down the style of clothing as well since you need to pass gracie's fashion check four times.


----------



## souljahbill (Jan 25, 2013)

The 3DS already has a notes feature built it that you can access mid-game when you hit the home button.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 25, 2013)

souljahbill said:


> The 3DS already has a notes feature built it that you can access mid-game when you hit the home button.



I saw this. I think it's like 16 notes or something. Hopefully there is enough room on those...


----------



## oath2order (Jan 25, 2013)

I bought a set of small notebooks earlier in the year for work. I think I'll be using them for this instead, I like the idea of it.


----------



## LilyElizabeth (Jan 25, 2013)

I have some notes on my phone ready for when I play the game, like the answers to questions so I get the face I want and then the answers to the hair salon questions so I get the right hair. Then I've made notes on all the things I want on my town map so I select the best one out of the three. I might end up making more notes when I'm playing, like making sure I get the right presents at christmas for my neighbours or dates/times I've agreed to wi-fi. So yeah, stuff like that


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Jan 25, 2013)

I'll be using a notepad, last time I used the 3ds notes my game froze and I lost everything since the last save. I don't know if it was the game of the 3ds but I won't be risking Resetti's wrath for the sake of writing down notes about coffee!


----------



## Dustbunnii (Jan 25, 2013)

I kept a notebook for the gamecube version, but since there are guides online I probably won't keep on for New Leaf. The main reason I kept a notebook for the gamecube version was to keep track of which fish and bugs I caught. I might keep a little blog with pictures though.
Then again, I might keep a small notepad for things like Christmas where I might want to remember what each villager wants. I may also keep little notes for the little blog that I may or may not have when the game comes out. We will see~


----------



## Bambi (Jan 25, 2013)

LilyElizabeth said:


> I have some notes on my phone ready for when I play the game, like the answers to questions so I get the face I want and then the answers to the hair salon questions so I get the right hair. Then I've made notes on all the things I want on my town map so I select the best one out of the three. I might end up making more notes when I'm playing, like making sure I get the right presents at christmas for my neighbours or dates/times I've agreed to wi-fi. So yeah, stuff like that



Your awesome. Talk about being prepared  I need a guide for getting the right face with the questions but I couldn't find one. Do you have an english one?? 



Chameleonsoup said:


> I'll be using a notepad, last time I used the 3ds notes my game froze and I lost everything since the last save. I don't know if it was the game of the 3ds but I won't be risking Resetti's wrath for the sake of writing down notes about coffee!



This is the reason I prefer good ol fashioned paper and pen.


----------



## JoeysShinyRattata (Jan 25, 2013)

I will most likely use Game Notes for this. I never considered this before, though.

What is this thing about christmas presents for villagers? Is it being added in New Leaf?


----------



## Bambi (Jan 25, 2013)

ACMaster said:


> I will most likely use Game Notes for this. I never considered this before, though.
> 
> What is this thing about christmas presents for villagers? Is it being added in New Leaf?



Yeap, throughout the year villagers will drop "Hints" of what they like. Then when Christmas comes there is an event where you hand out a set amount of presents.


----------



## Mz_D (Jan 25, 2013)

I failed the Christmas event because of that and I usually so good at writing notes about stuff.

I've taken notes of what villagers I have, their coffee preference(yeah it's a thing), best item style for them etc... At the moment there are no real online guides so it's good to have my own reference.

I'm also noting down what fortune cookies I get so I can keep a track of my items as I tend to forget what I've got in storage.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 25, 2013)

Mz_D said:


> I'm also noting down what fortune cookies I get so I can keep a track of my items as I tend to forget what I've got in storage.



Smart thinking. I'll have to do that as well.


----------



## azurill (Jan 25, 2013)

Mz_D said:


> I failed the Christmas event because of that and I usually so good at writing notes about stuff.
> 
> I've taken notes of what villagers I have, their coffee preference(yeah it's a thing), best item style for them etc... At the moment there are no real online guides so it's good to have my own reference.
> 
> I'm also noting down what fortune cookies I get so I can keep a track of my items as I tend to forget what I've got in storage.



I did not think about writing down whats in storage that's a great idea. I always forgets what in mine.


----------



## Gummy (Jan 25, 2013)

If the notes feature works sufficiently, then I might just use that. Otherwise, I'll just make notes on my computer!


----------



## Bambi (Jan 25, 2013)

Gummy said:


> If the notes feature works sufficiently, then I might just use that. Otherwise, I'll just make notes on my computer!



I wish I had a computer at home with Keys on it.....

I have a parrot and she chewed off all the keys on my comp so it's ridiculous to type on. It's faster just to write it out LOL. Darn bird.


----------



## Gummy (Jan 25, 2013)

Bambi said:


> I wish I had a computer at home with Keys on it.....
> 
> I have a parrot and she chewed off all the keys on my comp so it's ridiculous to type on. It's faster just to write it out LOL. Darn bird.



Wow, that's crazy! Maybe you should get a new keyboard!


----------



## LilyElizabeth (Jan 25, 2013)

Bambi said:


> Your awesome. Talk about being prepared  I need a guide for getting the right face with the questions but I couldn't find one. Do you have an english one??



Thanks  This is the face guide I found, it's really useful! http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/Face+Guide


----------



## JellyBeary (Jan 25, 2013)

Chameleonsoup said:


> I'll be using a notepad, last time I used the 3ds notes my game froze and I lost everything since the last save. I don't know if it was the game of the 3ds but I won't be risking Resetti's wrath for the sake of writing down notes about coffee!



Actually Resetti doesn't appear unless you build his mansion or something similar to that as one of the community projects


----------



## Bambi (Jan 25, 2013)

LilyElizabeth said:


> Thanks  This is the face guide I found, it's really useful! http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/Face+Guide



Thank you so much!!! Which face are you going with?


----------



## jvgsjeff (Jan 25, 2013)

I think I'll keep notes about which bugs/fish I've caught and donated. Because usually once I think I've completed a collection, I'll find out that I forgot to donate a common bug that I'll have to wait 9 months to get again. xD  So I don't want to make that mistake again.


----------



## Jake (Jan 25, 2013)

I'll either make a blog or use the game notes


----------



## LilyElizabeth (Jan 25, 2013)

Bambi said:


> Thank you so much!!! Which face are you going with?



You're welcome  I'm torn at the moment, I like the first one, the fourth one and the sixth one. The first and fourth one have really nice eyes but the sixth one has the cute little rosy cheeks! I'm leaning more towards number one though I think :') What about you?


----------



## New leaf 180 (Jan 25, 2013)

I use a guidebook instead and maybe notepad


----------



## ACking (Jan 25, 2013)

Yo prefiero un l?piz y papel.


----------



## Carole (Jan 25, 2013)

I would never keep a notebook. That is too much like work or school for my tastes. Me, I'll play ACNL at a nice, slow, peaceful, stress-relieving pace. No notebook, no pressure on myself to accomplish. I will check the forum for guidance on faces before creating my character, though, because some of those faces are pretty bad.


----------



## Mairmalade (Jan 25, 2013)

I've always taken notes when I've played Animal Crossing games.  I normally start up a blog and update it regularly as well. I did both for AC:WW and AC:CF and I plan to do both when AC:NF releases here in NA.


----------



## aikatears (Jan 25, 2013)

I got myself a little notepad for little things that might need to be written down.


----------



## PaisleyMouse (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm sure I will want to make note of things here and there while playing. I will have to have a guide book. I'm _*REALLY*_ hoping that someone out there will make an app with check boxes to keep track of fish and bugs and to reference quickly for times for the critters and stuff.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 26, 2013)

PaisleyMouse said:


> I'm sure I will want to make note of things here and there while playing. I will have to have a guide book. I'm _*REALLY*_ hoping that someone out there will make an app with check boxes to keep track of fish and bugs and to reference quickly for times for the critters and stuff.



I hate the site, but Animal Crossing Community will have something like that. Eventually.


----------



## Jake (Jan 26, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I hate the site, but Animal Crossing Community will have something like that. Eventually.



I'll just make one lol.

I can easily make a google docs checklist?


----------



## oath2order (Jan 26, 2013)

Jake. said:


> I'll just make one lol.
> 
> I can easily make a google docs checklist?



Yeah, but they were asking for mobile. Google Docs is laggy enough on the computer, I doubt it's all too good on a phone.


----------



## PaisleyMouse (Jan 26, 2013)

What makes you think ACC will make an app? Have they done something like that before? I had no idea. A nice tidy app would be way more convenient than messing around on the computer or flipping through the guide book.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 26, 2013)

If I need to remember anything I will just look online or make a note on my phone.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 26, 2013)

PaisleyMouse said:


> What makes you think ACC will make an app? Have they done something like that before? I had no idea. A nice tidy app would be way more convenient than messing around on the computer or flipping through the guide book.



No no no they won't do an app, they just have the feature on their site.


----------



## Justin (Jan 26, 2013)

No promises yet but I have actually been working on a project like that lately. (AC checklist app) We'll see what comes of it, definitely glad to see there is demand for such a thing.


----------



## Jake (Jan 26, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Yeah, but they were asking for mobile. Google Docs is laggy enough on the computer, I doubt it's all too good on a phone.



I meant a physical copy that you could download to your PC or print out and check off as you caught them


----------



## Fame (Jan 26, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I hate the site, but Animal Crossing Community will have something like that. Eventually.



l0l

i probably wont keep a notebook ill just wait till somebody makes english check lists because im lazy 
besides within the week or 2 that na has the game and eu doesnt, there will probably be guides up already.


----------



## Zen (Jan 26, 2013)

PaisleyMouse said:


> What makes you think ACC will make an app? Have they done something like that before? I had no idea. A nice tidy app would be way more convenient than messing around on the computer or *flipping through the guide book*.



I have a couple of mini guidebooks and a checklist book. I find that easier.


----------



## souljahbill (Jan 26, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I hate the site, but Animal Crossing Community will have something like that. Eventually.


Yeah, someone on ACC will.......right after Jake posts one on his Tumblr. LOL!


----------



## PaisleyMouse (Jan 26, 2013)

oath2order said:


> No no no they won't do an app, they just have the feature on their site.


I didn't know. I'll have to look. Thanks 



Justin said:


> No promises yet but I have actually been working on a project like that lately. (AC checklist app) We'll see what comes of it, definitely glad to see there is demand for such a thing.


AWESOME! 

Making a list myself to print out, or using the guide book (I think they usually have check boxes?) would be easy enough, but I'd rather not schlep that stuff around.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 26, 2013)

PaisleyMouse said:


> I didn't know. I'll have to look. Thanks
> 
> 
> AWESOME!
> ...



Yeah, ACC does take a while develop things though.

I like the idea of that though, Justin, nice


----------



## Kip (Jan 26, 2013)

I keep a huge piece of cardboard and write stuff down and doodle while i play.


----------



## Juicebox (Jan 26, 2013)

I already have a notebook reserved for gaming, so I'll probably keep notes in that.


----------



## Kip (Jan 26, 2013)

I plan on having a note book to draw a picture of New Leaf every day i play, sort of like a journal-ish thing.


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 26, 2013)

I have an app on my iPad that I can make separate notebooks in (Penultimate) then write out anything that I want in that notebook.  I will probably do something like that for an AC notebook.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 26, 2013)

I won't keep a physical notebook for that. But I have various text files on my Mac that I make notes on for video games. I'll probably make one for AC. The biggest thing I want to do is there's a blog I follow that keeps track of turnip prices in their town everyday so they can figure out the best time to sell. I really need to do that. I never tried playing the stalk market in the other AC games because I never kept track, so didn't know the best time to sell.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 26, 2013)

RisingSun said:


> I have an app on my iPad that I can make separate notebooks in (Penultimate) then write out anything that I want in that notebook.  I will probably do something like that for an AC notebook.



Oh, I have that on my Nexus. It's "Writer" or something like that for me.


----------



## Hey Listen! (Jan 29, 2013)

Probably going to do this.  I like the idea.


----------



## Torotix (Jan 31, 2013)

I'll probably just take pictures when I see an animal say something noteworthy or interesting, like many others I will be making an Animal Crossing: New Leaf tumblr that I can post them on.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 31, 2013)

DJStarstryker said:


> I won't keep a physical notebook for that. But I have various text files on my Mac that I make notes on for video games. I'll probably make one for AC. The biggest thing I want to do is there's a blog I follow that keeps track of turnip prices in their town everyday so they can figure out the best time to sell. I really need to do that. I never tried playing the stalk market in the other AC games because I never kept track, so didn't know the best time to sell.



I really want to get into the stock market also since I too never utilized this feature in other AC games  Smart thinking


----------



## MadamSpringy (Jan 31, 2013)

I also want to get into the stock market. I think I tried it out when Wild World was first released, but since then I haven't really bothered with it. But it'd be a fun way to earn bells in the new game! 

I'll definitely be using Evernote to keep track of prices, clothing labels for Gracie (as in, if a shirt/dress/pants is considered traditional, formal, etc.), and anything else that doesn't require a picture. It syncs everything I type up on my mac to the app on my iPhone, so I'll always have my notes handy.


----------



## Fjoora (Jan 31, 2013)

You know that really is a good idea.
Whenever the villager says something worth remembering you could either A) Spend time writing it down in a notebook B) Use your handy game notes on your 3DS (you can suspend your software and select it from the top menu then continue playing after you've written your note or C) take a screenshot and go through your pictures to get the information (favorite coffee, what they want for Christmas, etc.)


----------



## Bambi (Jan 31, 2013)

Hmmm never thought about screenies. Thats a great idea


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 31, 2013)

I did something sort of like keeping a notebook. I mailed letters to myself with different things. Will probably do the same thing for NL.


----------



## Bea (Feb 1, 2013)

I'll probably keep a notebook handy, just to jot down anything quick that I want to remember. (Villagers preferences, who's planning on moving, etc.) Things that won't be interesting to anyone but that is important information for me. I also plan on keeping a Tumblr as a public photo journal. That way my memories are preserved but others can enjoy them as well. I've been doing this with my Tamagotchis for the past month and I'm enjoying it, so I figured why not start up a second log for AC:NL.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 1, 2013)

I'll probably just add images to my current AC Game Folder in my Photobucket account.


----------



## amped4jr88 (Feb 13, 2013)

No but I do plan to keep a blog where I will post my adventures and tips when it comes out!


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 13, 2013)

I will probs start taking notes this time mainly for things I have donated to the museum, it is SOOO annoying when you constantly have to check if you already donated something, and you need to sell it for money or whatever


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 13, 2013)

You know, this is a pretty good idea. I was planning on doing a story/comic/diary thing mostly based off what happens in New Leaf when I get the game. I should use a notebook to take down notes too! It'll give me an excuse to write things down in a note book.  I'm kind of obsessed with my own handwriting.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 13, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> You know, this is a pretty good idea. I was planning on doing a story/comic/diary thing mostly based off what happens in New Leaf when I get the game. I should use a notebook to take down notes too! It'll give me an excuse to write things down in a note book.  I'm kind of obsessed with my own handwriting.



eugh, my handwriting is TERRIBLE and i hate it.. I dont really think it is even that bad but it just looks bad because it frequently floats off the line or straight area where you should be writing. If I take a little time in my writing it looks... "so so" but at average speed it is not very good.

Anyway, so excited for school to go by tomorrow because when I come back I will be able to find out what they talked about at the Nintendo Direct, possibly finding out the release date for NA and EU!


----------



## Phantom A (Feb 13, 2013)

Hmm... I usually don't remember what I have to do each day, so I will probably keep a separate notebook for Animal Crossing. I don't want to forget watering my flowers! hahaha


----------



## Sora (Feb 14, 2013)

I will just so I can keep tabs on villagers and such. Also so I can eventually make a super guide if any of my friends get it late.


----------



## Joey (Feb 14, 2013)

I think I might use the notes space on the 3ds or I might loose the piece of paper


----------



## JoeysShinyRattata (Mar 1, 2013)

Wait... who would want to watch a blog when you can just play the game (once it is out in all regions ). 
I'm just saying it might not get many views or whatever. IMO


----------



## Bulbadragon (Mar 1, 2013)

I started to for WW once, but I decided it wasn't worth it. But actually, I think I might start one for NL.


----------



## Zen (Mar 1, 2013)

In related news, I finally started using the checklist book that came with one of the magazines I picked up for this game  So useful!


----------



## Pokeking (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm keeping a notebook before the game arrives. During this time, I've been watching the videos and looking at the various sites and gathering information on what I'd like to have in my town, how I want my characters to look, and what should be in the houses, etc.


----------



## Schim (Mar 1, 2013)

There is just something kind of special about having a little handwritten notebook. I'll probably end up getting some tiny notebook to jot things down. I might even get it sooner to start putting theme ideas in and stuff.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 2, 2013)

I already have my notebook picked out and ready! First page has a list of things I want to make sure I do every day from the beginning of the game. Back of that page is where I'll put my town tunes (only one so far: Terra's Theme from Final Fantasy six). The next page is plans for each room of the houses I'll have for my characters.


----------



## Username (Mar 2, 2013)

I saw this thread and it got me thinking... I bought a notebook from a shop where i live, and just stuck animal crossing pictures on it. It looks quite good in my opinion, may edit this with pics later..
Edit: here it is..


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 2, 2013)

Th... there are animal crossing stickers?!

I NEED THIS. I NEED VERY MUCH.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 2, 2013)

I have the Mario/Peach notebook from club Nintendo waiting, wrapped in its package still, until the game comes out


----------



## xStarie (Mar 2, 2013)

Whaattt? Animal stickers? Omg like.. can i have some?


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 2, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/New-Leaf-Wire...ffice-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1362260369&sr=1-12
A New Leaf notebook for New Leaf, anyone? 

I think keeping a notebook/journal is a good idea. I think I'll do it.


----------



## Nuxill (Mar 2, 2013)

Oooh I wish I had some animal crossing stickers! :O 
I hate writing by hand so I'll probably keep a blog instead of a notebook. I remember seeing a notebook somewhere that was filled with one person's drawings of his character in the animal crossing world, and for me THAT would be an awesome little project to do.


----------



## Pudge (Mar 3, 2013)

I usually keep notes on what bugs/fish I've donated in my AC games so I don't have to run back and forth from the museum all the time, so I'll probably do that again. But other than that, I don't really write notes, although I may now since it'd be nice to keep track of the animals' coffee preferences and Christmas wishlist.


----------



## LeAckerman (Mar 4, 2013)

I would keep a notebook. It would be useful if you need to jot down some notes, turnip prices, friend codes, and more. So, yes, I will keep a notebook next to me. :3


----------



## LeAckerman (Mar 4, 2013)

Pudge said:


> I usually keep notes on what bugs/fish I've donated in my AC games so I don't have to run back and forth from the museum all the time, so I'll probably do that again. But other than that, I don't really write notes, although I may now since it'd be nice to keep track of the animals' coffee preferences and Christmas wishlist.



You don't need to run back and fourth to the muesum anymore. The sign next to the mueseum tells you what you have donated already.


----------



## Mary (Mar 4, 2013)

I bet I will use the notes thingy on the 3ds. Or, in a final effort, i'll mail notes to myself.


----------



## Pudge (Mar 5, 2013)

I have a Tumblr blog that I used to use for ACCF, but once I get ACNL it'll be dedicated to that, so I could always use my blog too.



IcarusGamer said:


> You don't need to run back and fourth to the muesum anymore. The sign next to the mueseum tells you what you have donated already.



Really? Well that's convenient.


----------



## monokurotsu (Mar 6, 2013)

I might do this. It'd be fun. I wish I had one of those cute Animal Crossing planners from Japan to write in.


----------



## Solar (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow! All these different reasons to take notes definitely sounds worthwhile! I think I'll head over to Barnes & Noble, and get a tiny notebook and dedicate it to AC:NL


----------



## Dikayao (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes, keeping notes is probably a good idea.


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 7, 2013)

I may even buy a second guide just to take notes in and keep the other guide pristine.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh wow so many people using/going to use a notebook. I don't see the point at all.


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 8, 2013)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Oh wow so many people using/going to use a notebook. I don't see the point at all.



Me neither lol.
It's too time consuming, and it's not like there's going to be anything I need to remember for the next days. All the stats are displayed through the town tree too.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 8, 2013)

I want to do more of a journal/scrapbook-type thing than just a notebook of reminders. Something similar to a SMASH folio, for example. 

I'd like to keep notes, pictures, and guides along with important reminders. Daily happenings, favorite villager quotes, my "adventures", memories with friends, favorite QR codes, town/house plans, random doodles, etc. I want to be creative with it and make it a keepsake.


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 8, 2013)

Dreamer said:


> I want to do more of a journal/scrapbook-type thing than just a notebook of reminders. Something similar to a SMASH folio, for example.
> 
> I'd like to keep notes, pictures, and guides along with important reminders. Daily happenings, favorite villager quotes, my "adventures", memories with friends, favorite QR codes, town/house plans, random doodles, etc. I want to be creative with it and make it a keepsake.



You should post the pictures of your scrap book on here, that sounds neat!


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 8, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> You should post the pictures of your scrap book on here, that sounds neat!



Maybe I will! 
I really just want a way to keep track of things and record important events. Why not get a little crafty with it? 

I'll probably keep a plain notebook to jot things down while playing and get fancy with it afterwards. I'll be doing screenshot "reminders", too. Probably the easiest way to take notes.


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 8, 2013)

Dreamer said:


> Maybe I will!
> I really just want a way to keep track of things and record important events. Why not get a little crafty with it?
> 
> I'll probably keep a plain notebook to jot things down while playing and get fancy with it afterwards. I'll be doing screenshot "reminders", too. Probably the easiest way to take notes.



The only thing I am doing is taking pictures and then sharing a few online. A picture is worth 1000 words afterall.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm actually going to keep two notebooks! One is for before the game is released so I can write down the things I want to accomplish and stuff.  I'm gonna draw pictures of the bridges, town hall, house ideas, characters face/ hair, and other stuff I want too!  Then, the second one is going to be for during the game.  I'll have a checklist of daily things I need to do (pluck weeds, breed hybrids, villagers to talk to, etc.), I'm gonna draw pictures of my villagers and make a list about them, clothes I want to make, hybrid list, bug, fish, fossil, and diving lists, Christmas list, fruits I need, and so much more!  Now I'm kinda glad the game is a little whiles away so I can have to do all of this.

Wow, I wrote a lot!


----------



## JCnator (Mar 8, 2013)

I don't even need to use a notebook in order to enjoy the game. Outside of cosmetic concerns, planning ahead and using notebooks won't be useful for me. Small basic things like pulling weeds are easy to memorize, unless you happen to be insanely forgetful.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm just going to use a notebook because I love to write and any excuse for me to take notes and see my own handwriting is a good thing to me. xD

:3 I have very pretty handwriting.


----------



## MadamSpringy (Mar 8, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> I'm just going to use a notebook because I love to write and any excuse for me to take notes and see my own handwriting is a good thing to me. xD
> 
> :3 I have very pretty handwriting.



You're probably the only person that I've heard of that likes their own handwriting. I think mine is awful, but all my friends love mine and hate theirs. It's strange, haha.

For me, I've taken a few notes so far using the Evernote app. I like writing things down in an actual notebook, but if I'm on the go, I don't want to have to lug it around with everything. So having my notes on both my laptop & phone is easiest for me. :3


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 8, 2013)

It's really hard to explain why I love my handwriting. xD Ever since I noticed how I write my capital N's when I was in middle school I've been obsessed with my handwriting. When i really try it looks wonderful. And I can write really, really small too. xD When I filled out the form for sending my hair to locks of love my mom stared at it and was like "You have the nicest handwriting I have ever seen." :3

I have no problem lugging around a notebook everywhere. I've practically done so my whole life! As a kid I'd doodle pictures in notebooks, as I've gotten older I'm almost always writing *something* so I like to have a notebook close at hand. Having a handy little notebook for me to keep animal crossing notes in will be handy!


----------



## Eirynfox (May 13, 2013)

Isn't this what the back of your hand is for?


----------



## Wish (May 13, 2013)

Theres a note section on the 3DS


----------



## keybug55 (May 13, 2013)

Most of the notes I will keep will be on my computer


----------



## Tapa (May 13, 2013)

I've never used a notebook or list thing for any of the last AC games I've played. It always seemed like a bit too much to start one, you know? I plan on having one for New Leaf, mainly to avoid asking myself if I've donated x fish or insect to the museum yet.


----------



## runekey (May 14, 2013)

Nah. The only marking ill be doing is crossing off songs I've already gotten from K.K. in my Prima guide.


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 14, 2013)

I'll be using the guide for noting what I've already collected and donated etc,, but I'll definitely use a notebook for writing down who likes their coffee this way or that way, what masks the villagers like/don't like for halloween, what they want for christmas...  And even what I want to do at a later stage in town when I have enough money/collect enough items.


----------



## Aurynn (May 14, 2013)

I won't use a notebook for AC. If I have the prima guide, I can just mark the fishes and bugs which I already have. The rest of the information is in my head.


----------



## Peachk33n (May 14, 2013)

I will be checking off every item I buy everyday in my guide book along with bugs fish ect... But I am also going to keep small notes like you suggested on when animals tell you about them selves. Thank goodness the 3DS has a note system build it, you just press the home button and jot down a few notes and resume the game. yay!


----------



## Anna (May 14, 2013)

azurill said:


> I will be taking noted this time, for Christmas so you give the right gift, once I start working at the cafe so I can give the right coffee. I will be writing down the style of clothing as well since you need to pass gracie's fashion check four times.


Exactly what I will be doing


----------



## StiX (May 14, 2013)

Might just be making screenshots for the important stuff. but don't think ill have a notebook ^^;


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 14, 2013)

Peachk33n said:


> I will be checking off every item I buy everyday in my guide book along with bugs fish ect... But I am also going to keep small notes like you suggested on when animals tell you about them selves. Thank goodness the 3DS has a note system build it, you just press the home button and jot down a few notes and resume the game. yay!



Ooh, good point!  I'll use this when out and about for convenience.  Such a good feature that I keep forgetting about...


----------



## ac3ds (May 14, 2013)

I'm hoping that the Prima Guide will have a few note pages in and a bug guide etc, then if I'm not home I'll just save notes on the 3ds and then put them into my guide when I'm back  It all sounds so ideal now but I bet I start forgetting to write things down and then just give in xD


----------



## Gandalf (May 14, 2013)

Probably just write a little hybrid guide for myself and cross things off in the guide... That's about it really, nothing to special


----------



## JKDOS (May 14, 2013)

I'll probably keep a record of visiting plans. Such as villager Birthday invites and villagers wanting to come over my house.


----------



## TheUnbornNobodyX (May 14, 2013)

I think I will keep one to write things down with but most likely I will be using my Nexus 7. I use it to quickly look things up and jot down notes for later with school and gaming.


----------



## Joey (May 14, 2013)

I'm going to use a notebook for writing down what coffee villagers want, the mask they are afraid of for Halloween, what present they want for Christmas and I will put down one of each style clothing you can have (like one formal trousers, shirt, shoes etc.)


----------



## JKDOS (May 14, 2013)

TheUnbornNobodyX said:


> I think I will keep one to write things down with but most likely I will be using my Nexus 7. I use it to quickly look things up and jot down notes for later with school and gaming.




Awesome, I too own a Nexus 7 and will be using it!


----------



## Nami (May 14, 2013)

You know.. I've never really taken notes before on a game. NL seems like that will change for me, hahah. Playing since release, there won't be a whole lot of information just yet. Sure we have the players who have it in Japanese, but with localization and all, it may complicate things a bit. I think notes will be a great way to keep track~ but seeing as the notes on 3ds are limited, I'll use a real notepad or maybe even my phone.


----------



## Smoke (May 14, 2013)

Hmm... a notebook, eh? That's a pretty interesting concept, I must say. Yes, I think I may end up doing this. I can be quite forgetful when it comes to important events and whatnot when playing haha.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (May 18, 2013)

On Christmas, I'll be going on game notes every now and then to see what the villagers want, but otherwise, I'll just be taking tons and tons of pictures!


----------



## Aquas (May 18, 2013)

I only took notes on Population Growing because of the diary you could store in your house. After that I didn't take notes for Wild World or City Folk. I think I may take notes on New Leaf though, mainly because of all the new content.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (May 18, 2013)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure I'll write down some important stuff.  Not like a diary, because that would be hard for me with school, but just some simple things that I think I should remember.  
But I didn't write down what Tangy told me in one of my old Wild World towns.  "...Bigger isn't always better!  Unless you're talking about a heart.  Those are always better bigger!"..."I just said something SO deep!  Quick, write that down!"
Good times...:')  I've actually memorized quite a lot of words...I can recognize the sound the characters make when they talk and remember what they say!^^That's what happens when you've listened to you and your sisters play Animal Crossing for 5 years!


----------



## SFFRulesOK (May 18, 2013)

I'll try to keep my notes to a minimum, but take lots of screenshots. 

OT: I didn't realize before this game that Animalese comes in different dialects. After watching so many Japanese videos, the English ones sound odd. I'm sure I'll get used to it after a couple of days!


----------



## Tommytulip (May 18, 2013)

LilyElizabeth said:


> I have some notes on my phone ready for when I play the game, like the answers to questions so I get the face I want and then the answers to the hair salon questions so I get the right hair. Then I've made notes on all the things I want on my town map so I select the best one out of the three. I might end up making more notes when I'm playing, like making sure I get the right presents at christmas for my neighbours or dates/times I've agreed to wi-fi. So yeah, stuff like that




What game was it that froze?


----------



## nikkie23 (May 18, 2013)

Sounds like a good idea to keep a notebook I can write into for this game.  Hopefully the prima guide will have a checklist for bugs and fish.


----------



## DollarStore (Jun 3, 2013)

I'll definitely keep a small binder for these kind of notes but I'm thinking of doing it in a RP-style, where everything is in character. :0 I think that would be pretty fun, keeping a mayor's log sort-of-thing every now and then.


----------



## Sleepy (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm going to find a notebook somewhere in my house and use it to keep track of things and write down my bells, planting schedules, funny villager quotes, and other miscellaneous Animal Crossing stuff. Including various room layouts and such.

I'll be keeping track of my town's progress on tumblr though. (I made my first tumblr just for this purpose!)


----------



## Curiousiko (Jun 5, 2013)

I didn't before but I probably will now.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 5, 2013)

Just to record things I discover along the way like hybrid flower mixes, good fishing times etc. Nothing to big.


----------



## erinesmee (Jun 6, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Ron-Somervill...d=1370551400&sr=8-92&keywords=animal+crossing
This link goes to an app that I'm pretty sure is current with all of the checklists and such. I could be wrong, but it was released in 2013, so I figure it has to probably support New Leaf. I will be using this for the fish and bugs, etc.


----------



## birdsinabox (Jun 6, 2013)

I used notebooks for the previous Animal Crossing games but this time around I think I'll just make an Animal Crossing notebook on my Evernote account so I can easily edit/view them on my phone as well as easily save guides I find online all in one place.


----------

